# London Blue



## stapo49 (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 17, 2019)

Where in London is this....?


----------



## stapo49 (Sep 17, 2019)

Jeff15 said:


> Where in London is this....?


It was a building between the London Eye and Westminster Bridge. They had lit it up.


Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 17, 2019)

Nice one.......


----------

